# Slingshot Of The Month - Nov 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to discuss all thing 'Slingshot of the Month' related for November.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, what a hard month to try and pick something:

What to do, what to do . . . .

I'm torn between:

LittleBear's 'Trick or Treat' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19358-trick-or-treat/









The Gopher's 'Rainbow Project' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19350-rainbow-project/









Wombat's 'Karri & Maple Laminate' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19293-a-karri-and-maple-laminate/









Bill Hays' 'Tube Master Sniper' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18931-tube-master-sniper-in-titanium-and-g10/









Antraxx 'One I made for a Mate' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19175-7-one-i-made-for-a-mate-at-work/









Danny0663's 'Lil Ranger' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18850-last-piece-of-material-bill-hays-lil-ranger/









Finally, Flippinout's Scout http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18985-tired-of-all-the-flippinout-products-being-sold-out/page__st__25#entry226065


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OK well, in the end I have gone for Bill Hays' Tube Master Sniper.

Sexy Titanium is sexy, even sexier with awesome file work!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woooo! this is going to be hard to choose ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Woooo! this is going to be hard to choose ...


Oh yeah, don't think that this is a definitive list that you much choose from, I just wanted to nominate them all, that's all.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

They are all works of art! I honestly would put them on display they are do good. This is an exciting SSOTM!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nominated!

Awesome build log Dan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Woot!

Thanks for the nomination man


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> OK well, in the end I have gone for Bill Hays' Tube Master Sniper.
> 
> Sexy Titanium is sexy, even sexier with awesome file work!


 Wow another great month. Second Mr. Hays's TMS, not really a tube or metal core fan but hey it's titanium! However it's the file work and skull rivets that really make me want to see it/hold it/fondle it







Ok that does not sound quite sane but whatever it's my favorite, I think? So many great choices!

BTW congratulations to last months winners and much-much thanks to the 183 members who cared enough vote.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for thinking about another nomination for me. (I think the "Leaf" looks better than "Simple Six" tho







)

I think it gets harder and harder from month to month to pick one!
And i am wondering why the number of Voters is growing so much; is it because the Forum is growing, or because more people are interrested in the contest?

I personally LOVE the finish of LittleBears Slingshot. Looks like it was dipped into liquid glass. Wonderful!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm torn between gopher's and little bears, but I will nominate little bears.... I'm sure gopher's will be too as well as your other mentions

In other situations in life the saying " you are all winners" is usually to make the losers fell good







. But in this case and previous SOTMs. It truly fits.. We gots sum talent upNhar....







$,$ bill yo

I don't know where that came from









LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm such a doof...

I never get a nomination in







. oh well. I easily get lost when on the crapper







.

WHAAT... No he didn't

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Seriously man. A guy's head could asplode trying to pick a winner here. Little Bear's work is so stunning, Bill Hays has made a craftsman's dream, Hrawk has a Machinist's Fantasy, Danny just amazes, and... oh, I'm so confused!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's another one I'd forgotten about, The Deadly Leaf by Antraxx.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19306-8-the-deadly-leaf/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!
Since I've become a registered member of this Forum, I had nothing but great joys with you guys!! Thank you all to give me the honor to be part of the "Slingshot Of The Month" competition. Needless to say I'm already a winner... Many thanks, of course, to Reecemurg for nominating me








Let the best man win in this month full of wonderful works of art!!
Cheers!!!
Q


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool bananas, 12 nominations already, shaping up the be the toughest month of voting yet


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just realized ... it's already November! one more month to go ..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gracias Chepo for your nomination! That just blows me away, I do not have the words to express my thanks at the moment. Muchas gracias amigo


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Gracias Chepo for your nomination! That just blows me away, I do not have the words to express my thanks at the moment. Muchas gracias amigo


That's a great little hybrid well deserving of a nomination. Missed seeing it somehow, IMO one of the best things about the this comp is that you get to see slingshots/threads that for one reason or another you missed during the previous month.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

very beautiful job :violin:


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I nominate Peter Recuas "Stallion" for SSOTM October 2015. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44500-stallion/


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

LittleBear's 'Trick or Trea


----------

